# Sig Pro 2022



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

I am thinking about buying a Sig Pro 2022 in 9mm for Concealed Carry. Any opinions on weight, size, and comfort? I currently carry a HK USPc .40 or a Kahr Arms P9. I am looking for something just as compact. Thank you in advance for you input!


----------



## Zaakir*Abdullah (Feb 16, 2008)

The sigpro is roughly the size of a full size HK USP 9.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

The SP2022 is a bit bulky and would not be my choice for CCW over a Kahr P9.


----------



## Zaakir*Abdullah (Feb 16, 2008)

unpecador said:


> The SP2022 is a bit bulky and would not be my choice for CCW over a Kahr P9.


It is a tad bulky, I have been carrying one for the last couple months though.


----------



## redcell_43 (Jun 13, 2008)

It could be considered a tad bulky, but I went to that from a USP Compact and I personally prefer the Sig Pro. It also depends greatly on the type of holster you choose. Try the fobus.


----------



## JeffsSig (Jul 13, 2008)

I have the SP2022 and unless your a big built guy the 2022 might be just a bit big to CC. But this is just me as I am 6 foot 2 at 235 pounds I do have a slight problem unless I have a overlay such as a jackett or 2nd shirt on.


----------



## Vanguard1987 (Aug 2, 2008)

I thought my SP2022 was way too big to c.c. when I bought it and still must admit that it's a bulky gun. How-ev-ah, I have kept this gun (unloaded ala Mexican carry, just testing until I make up my mind) in my wasteband at about the 4-5 o'clock position for hours on end around the house and in the yard and must say that it kind of grows on you after awhile. I'm thinking of getting a supertuck holster for it. See: 




My SP2022 is such a fun gun to shoot and I'm so good with it already (had it for 3 weeks) that I'd almost sacrifice a little comfort to have it with me in an emergency.


----------



## denjask (Aug 2, 2008)

The 2022 is about the same size as the 228 and lighter. I have had no problem carrying the 228. So I recently bought a 2022 myself. Have not fired it enough to even say it is broken in yet , but I think its going to be a good shooter and spend some time as a CC gun in the near future.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Both are too heavy and bulky for citizen concealed carry. I'd recommend a SA XD SC or a 1911 3". You will save about 10 ounces and a great deal of bulk when carrying IWB.


----------



## Big_Jim (Jan 18, 2008)

Dsig1 said:


> Both are too heavy and bulky for citizen concealed carry. I'd recommend a SA XD SC Talk about bulkyor a 1911 3"Good ones are very expensive. You will save about 10 ounces ten ounces is very noticableand a great deal of bulk when carrying IWB.


the 2022 will work if you want it to, Sigs in general are on the thick side. maybe a 239 might be something to look at, or another brand.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Dsig1 said:


> Both are too heavy and bulky for citizen concealed carry. I'd recommend a SA XD SC or a 1911 3". You will save about 10 ounces and a great deal of bulk when carrying IWB.


Purely subjective. I'm a bigger guy and have carried my P228 for some time now without problems. My SP2022 just joined in the rotation as I just moved and didn't want to carry until I got my CHL for where I now live. Outright stating one gun is better than any other is ignorant, IMO, in general terms.

Personal preference aside, one should advocate based on: what the carrier is most proficient in shooting, method to be used to carry, rig employed to perform the function , geography (for weather considerations as they apply to daily dress), daily dress considerations. How ALL these factors combine into the equation is more important that any one gun over another as a singular criteria.

Comfort is just as subjective. As far as I am concerned, the lack of external safeties and other such appendages makes the SiG among the more preferred choices available. I carry with either a Galco Shoulder rig or a SERPA at 4 o'clock. I don't have any problems with either my P228 or SP2022 in either of these configurations.


----------



## rachilders (Oct 25, 2006)

As the previous poster stated, it's all subjective and a matter of personal preference. I'm VERY happy with my 2022 and would buy it again in a heart beat. OTOH, I got it as a home defense weapon and not a CC gun. I'm sure it would work as a carry gun - though it would probably be a bit on the bulky side for most people - but I have another pistol (a K-T PF9) that is my primary carry pistol so it's not a consideration for me. I'd gladly recommend the SP2022 to anyone looking for a well made, reliable pistol at a very reasonable price if I were asked. What you do with it after you buy one is up to you. :smt023


----------



## kcevans (Oct 27, 2008)

Great Gun


----------



## sig09 (Nov 10, 2008)

I recently bought a used 2009 (same size) and as much as I love it I think it would be a bit on the bulky side for cc. Personally I would look to something like the glock "baby" 9mm.


----------

